# Paludarium Plants?



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

I need some names of common plants that will do well with their bases submerged and the tops sticking out of the water for a paludarium I'm going to construct. It will have guppies and plants in the water part and carnivorous plants in the land part. So any suggestions?

I already have a few Malayan Aqua Ferns, and when I brought them home, the genius at the fish store bagged them with no water in a bag that wasn't tied at all. I was worried they would dry out, but when I got them home they didn't. They also seems to be pretty firm and stand up well I think. Are those compatible with being emerged? That's the only thing I think may work...

The humidity would be like 90-100%, as it would be completely sealed off.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

What kind of carnivorous plants?

If I were a carnivorous plant I would not like it there. 

They do need need some circulating air and mineral-POOR peat, not soil or gravel, otherwise it's fungal/algea feast galore.

I would leave an open top aquarium with a light fan somewhere around tank.

I use houseplants such as spider plants, iresene bloodleaf, dieffenbachia, zebrina, pothos, spath, all of these plants like wet roots, lights, and CIRCULATION (both air and water in aquariums).

I have a 10g and 15g with them. Look at the planted HOB thread for other illustrated ideas. View my user tank underneath my avatar. Consider getting a large HOB or DIY and baffle its outflow to reduce current somewhat.


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

AirstoND said:


> What kind of carnivorous plants?
> 
> If I were a carnivorous plant I would not like it there.
> 
> ...


I know what they like and how to care for them, I have 18 now I believe. I know what species likes wet roots and terrarium temperature/humidity. I only keep Nepenthes, and the one going into the tank would probably be N. ampullaria or N. mirabilis. They do like air circulation, but it isn't necessary and they'll like being sealed up in 100% humidity. 

I was thinking about a HOB, but the terrarium would be in my room and I would be making a crapload of noise with so much water falling from a high place lol. I can't think of a cheap way to make a nice-looking baffle, but maybe I could use like a piece of driftwood or something for the water to fall on and split up so it wouldn't be as noisy.

I'm looking for plants that will go in the water, as the Nepenthes will be taking up all of the land and needing all the light they can get once they start getting big.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Get some _Anubias_.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Get some _Anubias_.



ditto. Anubias grow so much better out of water.

Also with that much humidity you can grow a bunch of aquarium plants out of water just fine.

such as...

crypts, rotala, telanthera, ludwigia, nasea, bucephelandra, baby tears, 4 leaf clover, all the mosses, styrogene, bacopa, hygrophilia, ammania, sagittaria, etc...the list goes on. 

But specifically for growing out of water. anubias congoensis, frazeri, hastifolia. crypt ciliata, telanthera, bacopa carolina, java ferns, boboltis.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

forgot a few for the land...

dwarf harigrass, glossostigma.


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

spyke said:


> ditto. Anubias grow so much better out of water.
> 
> Also with that much humidity you can grow a bunch of aquarium plants out of water just fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Very helpful!



spyke said:


> forgot a few for the land...
> 
> dwarf harigrass, glossostigma.


Oyay I already have some of that!


----------



## corwinlame (Sep 13, 2012)

I would like to share some information about Paludariums that the Paludariums are particularly useful for enthusiasts who are enthusiastic about maintaining amphibians and certain types of biotopes. Hope it would be useful for you.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

corwinlame said:


> I would like to share some information about Paludariums that the Paludariums are particularly useful for enthusiasts who are enthusiastic about maintaining amphibians and certain types of biotopes. Hope it would be useful for you.


Sounds like you've been smoking some paludarium plants to me. Or you are 7 years old. Either way, that post was non sense.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

Obviously english isnt his first language. He was simply saying paludariums are good habitats for amphibians. Its a big big world. Much easier to live in when you lose the 'tude and smile at your fellow man, wherever he's from.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

jargonchipmunk said:


> Obviously english isnt his first language. ...



:hihi: 

Considering he's from the U.K. I think he might speak a more proper form of English that we do here in the "States".


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

OP - I have a Whiskey Barrel Pond full of plants that would suit your needs. I was growing ten for a Reparium but I have changed my plans. PM me for a list if your are looking now. I want to disassemble the pond for the winter by Oct 1.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

DogFish said:


> :hihi:
> 
> Considering he's from the U.K. I think he might speak a more proper form of English that we do here in the "States".


His location says u.k. That says nothing about his birthplace or language. Temperence was my point. (even if he were a ten year old who'd just smoked paludarium plants and was trying to offer advice)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

jargonchipmunk said:


> His location says u.k. That says nothing about his birthplace or language. Temperence was my point....


I understood your point, and I still find it funny. Not taking oneself too seriously is also a part of temperance....don't you think?


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

jargonchipmunk said:


> Obviously english isnt his first language. He was simply saying paludariums are good habitats for amphibians. Its a big big world. Much easier to live in when you lose the 'tude and smile at your fellow man, wherever he's from.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


I don't have a tude. It was just funny. If you look at his, or it's profile info, honestly it looks like a robot. Just saying.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Ive grown Ammannia Garcilis, ludwigia repens (I think) and Bacopa Australis beyond the water surface of my 45 gallon. Even in hot (right underneath the light) and not so humid conditions, they grew well.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I am interested in nasea mentioned. Can't find any info on it though. Anybody know its scientific genus name?


----------



## Hidden Walrus (Oct 2, 2012)

Many readily available houseplants grow extremely well with their roots in open water. Look into pothos, heartleaf philodendron, creeping fig, syngonium, peace lily, fittonia, any of the pileas, draceana sanderiana, dieffenbachia, Chinese evergeen, sweet potato vine, purple crinkle plant.


----------

